# Elddis Autoquest 100



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone out there know if I could mount a storage box on the roof and a ladder on the back.

It would be nice to have a little bit more storage space!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html#1X0

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/erol.html#362X0

Do these help :lol:


----------



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for that but I wondered if anyone knew if the structure was strong enough to take a box/ladder and my weight!

Interesting sites though.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We had a couple of Autoquests and had a Beenybox fitted to them both.

http://www.beenybox.co.uk/

The firm in Camborne were a pleasure to deal with and the boxes were excellent and made a vast difference to our storage capacity. You can stay overnight at their site while they custom make and fit the box ( more of a drawer really). The site is next to the railway station so you can have a day out while there.

The great advantage of a Beenybox is that they don't add to your windage as a roof box would and they are more theft proof then something on the back.

G


----------



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, good information.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The answer is yes you could fit a top box and ladders


----------



## 119526 (Jan 15, 2009)

That looks great! 

Thanks very much!


----------

